# Fehler im neuen Board?



## Annett (1. Dez. 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

*Wenn Ihr im neuen Board irgendwo Fehler gefunden habt, dann schreibt uns diese bitte hier rein. *

Bevor Bugs/Fehler gemeldet werden:

- Bitte löscht im Browser Cookies und Cache, falls Ihr das noch nicht getan habt und probiert den gleichen Weg/Ansicht erneut.

Sollte der Fehler dann immer noch vorhanden sein, nennt uns bitte:

- Browser und Version (z.B. IE 7.0 für Internet Explorer Version 7.0)
- Betriebssystem (z.B. Windows XP)
- die genaue Stelle wo/wie der Fehler auftrat (optimal auch mit Bildschirmfoto)
- was genau falsch/nicht ging, eventuell die Tageszeit zu der der Fehler auftritt,

damit wir die Fehler auch nachvollziehen können.


Merci.
Euer Foren-Team.


----------



## Christine (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hi, 

sieht ja schon prima aus! Glückwunsch. Ich wußte, Ihr schafft das! 

Aber rechts die User-Kurzbeschreibung bezeichnet die Teichgröße als Ort.


----------



## Eugen (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hi,

Habt ihr gut gemacht 

Aber bei mir funzt der Adventskalender nicht.


----------



## Annett (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Eugen.

Der Adventskalender muss genauso global für alle User aktiviert werden, wie die Sprache (siehe Beitrag "Erste Schritte....").
Mal schaun, ob das die beiden Techniker hinbekommen. Ich kanns nur händisch für jeden User einzeln freigeben, was etwas mühsam wäre. 

@Elschen
Guckt sich nachher sicher jemand näher an.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Kleiner Stylefehler

Alles zurück, lag noch im Cache (vergessen zu löschen, Sorry) Jetzt OK


----------



## Dr.J (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Eugen
Adventskalender sollte nun für alle gehen.


----------



## wmt (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Die Mitgliederkarte ist ziemlich leer, anscheinend muss man sich wieder entragen (habe ich gemacht),


----------



## Joachim (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Christine
Kümmer mich drumm, ist ein "Mangel" an einem der Templates. 

@WMT
Ja muss man, geht aber sehr schnell. Und die musste neu werden, da die alte einen erheblichen Sicherheits-Bug hatte.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Zusammen!


Irgend etwas stimmt mit den Profilen aber noch nicht. 

Ich habe Cookies und Cache gelöscht oder muß ich noch was machen?

.


----------



## Eugen (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@ Jürgen



Dr.J schrieb:


> @Eugen
> Adventskalender sollte nun für alle gehen.



Mit FF  

Mit IE


----------



## Christine (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Stimmt:

Adventskalender unter IE und XP gibt beim Fensterlklicken einen Script-Error! (Aber wer benutzt schon den IE )


----------



## Eugen (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

ICH


----------



## Joachim (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Volker
Ja, da musst du "irgendwas" machen damit es besser wird...  

@Christine
Bin drann ... dauert aber. Bis dahin nen Fehlertoleranteren Browser nutzen  ooooder Eugen stellt die erste Frage dann doch in der Plauderecke ... 

@all
Socialbookmarking abgeschaltet (Mr. Wong etc. ...)


----------



## schrope (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo!

Benutze WinXP und IE 6.0 (Firma)

Jedesmal wenn ich in einem Thread ein Bild öffne und dann die, übrigends super neue Ansicht!!!, wieder schließe, spring die Seite ganz ans Ende und markiert mir die Spracheinstellung "Deutsch". 

Ausserdem meldet mir der IE rechts unten immer "Fertig, es sind Fehler auf der Seite aufgetreten."

Cookies und Cach hab ich geleert......


----------



## Christine (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*



Eugen schrieb:


> ICH



Katja als Eugen verkleidet? 
Wenn nicht: Eugen, Du weißt, dass sind Katjas persönliche Smileys, dass kostet!!!

Sorry für OT


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*



Joachim schrieb:


> @all
> Socialbookmarking abgeschaltet (Mr. Wong etc. ...)



Danke Joachim


----------



## Christine (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

 Kriegt Ihr die Spielhalle wieder oben in die Menüleiste?


----------



## Joachim (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Christine
Ja und nein.  Wenn wir wollten, sofort - aber es da derzeit noch etwas eng ist: nein. Aber das "Problem" ist seit gestern Abend bekannt und auf der Liste ... 

@all
Bitte OT-Beiträge in diesem Thread vermeiden. (und ich mein nicht nur Christine  ) Danke.


----------



## Clovere (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo ihr Schwerstarbeiter

sieht alles schon mal gut aus  . Und Kleinigkeiten werden wohl auch noch zu regeln sein 

Danke

Elmar


----------



## Frettchenfreund (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

 


Jetzt wollte ich mal ein Bildchen von meinem Problemchen hier einfügen und ...


geht auch nicht mehr!

[OT]Und das ist nicht OT Joachim[/OT]


 

.


----------



## Joachim (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Volker
rh  

Aber schreiben geht doch ganz gut - dann beschreib mir das Problem doch einfach. Wann, tritt wo, welcher Fehler auf?

Welcher Browser/Betriebssystem?
Welche Seite (Link aus Browserzeile)?
Fehlermeldung? (Kopieren und hier einfügen)
...

@all
Navigation angepasst (oben und links)


----------



## Frettchenfreund (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Joachim!


Ich kann es Dir nicht zeigen, weil ich ja keine Bilder hochgeladen bekomme und zum schreiben habe ich jetzt keine lust mehr.

Ich mache Morgen weiter.

Bis dann


Volkerlein


@ Joachim

Hier die eine Fehlermeldung ... oder wie Du es bezeichnen willst:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/picture.php?pictureid=130&albumid=17&dl=1228142398&thumb=1

Anders bekomme ich es jetzt nicht hin!

.


----------



## Joachim (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Volker
Na wird doch ... 

Wenn du mir jetzt noch verrätst, ob ich damit richtig liege, das das beim hochladen in die private Galerie angezeigt wird, dann kann ich mich ans Werk machen.

Wenns dort nicht war, dann Attachment oder öffentliches Album?

@all
Tip: Zum Einfügen von Bildern aus der eigenen privaten Galerie einfach auf das Bild klicken und den unteren IMG-Code kopieren. Hier einfügen und schon hat mans anklickbar im Beitrag.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Joachim




Joachim schrieb:


> dann Attachment




Genau da!

Und dann hast Du das auch gleich noch!

[photo]121][/GALLERY]

.


----------



## Dr.J (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@all
beim IMG-Code ist noch ein kleiner Bug drin.

Anstelle von "hobby-gartenteich.de" steht dort "hpbby-gartenteich.de" 

 

wird noch behoben. Erstmal einfach das p durch o ersetzen


----------



## Joachim (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Volker
Öhm, nein - der Fehler kommt beim Einfügen eines Bildes von einer URL per IMG-Befehl (gelbes Icon). Attachments hingegen werden über die Büroklammer angehängt und eingefügt (das Icon wird künftig wieder wie bisher aussehen - to do...)

Ich kümmer mich - ist auf der Liste.

@Jürgen
Grad gesehen - ich hab da ne Idee zu ...

@all
Bei den Privaten Galerien (im Profil) gehts aber ohne Probleme.


----------



## Joachim (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Jürgen
Problem mit "...h*p*bby-gartenteich..." behoben.  (War wohl ein Tippfehler meinerseits )


----------



## Joachim (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Volker
Dieses Problem: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/22  sollte nun behoben sein.

@all
Benutzt dennoch bitte vorrangig Attachments oder eure private Galerie im Profil. Danke. 

@Volker
Deinem Profilproblem geh ich jetzt nach ...
Wobei ich jetzt schon sagen kann, das es bei allen Browsern auftritt und weniger ein Fehler seitens des Boardes ist, sondern ein prinzipieller Designfehler im vb-Profil bei zu großen Profilteichbildern. Aber auch dafür wird sich ne Lösung finden.


----------



## Joachim (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Volker
Profildesign abgeändert - damit sollte das "Problem" behoben sein.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: ist es ein Bug oder ein neuer Trick ??*

Die neue Bilderansicht ist ja ganz praktisch,,..

ist es ein Bug oder ist einen neuer Trick ??

Wenn ein Beitrag z.B. 3 Bilder besitzt, und man dann unten immer auf "next" drückt.. kommt nicht nur das zweite und dritte Bild, sondern auch noch Bilder aus den
folgenden Beiträgen,.. 
aber halt nicht alle,.. nach ca. 5-6 (so meine kurzen Versuche) wird wieder das erste Bild angezeigt,.. 

Hat das ganze ein System  

mfg. Micha
PS: Respekt  dass ihr wirklich die 12:30 (oder besser sogar noch eher) eingehalten habt  ,.. da kennen wir z.B. vom deutschem "Maut-System" anderes 
PPS: den Scrippt Fehler links unten hatte ich heute Mittag auch im Büro (aber ohne Unkraut)


----------



## Joachim (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Micha,

das ist kein Fehler, denn das kommt so:

Wir nutzen ein Tool zum verkleinern zu großer Bilder (aber nur die Pixel, nicht die kB!) und das kann alle Bilder einer geöffneten Themenseite anzeigen, die in die Beiträge als Bild eingefügt wurden.
So auch Attachments, jedoch nur die, die eingefügt wurden - nicht die "nur" angehängten!

Und ich hab noch immer kein Unkraut im Forum ...


----------



## HKL (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

MoiN!
Ich soll meine Cookies und meinen Cache löschen, damit ich hier alle Funktionen nutzen kann? Freunde seit nicht böse, aber das schiesst übers Ziel hinaus. Könnt ihr euch vielleicht vorstellen, dass manch einer sich gezielt Cookies aufgebaut hat um nicht immer wieder nach solchen Aktionen wie hier alles neu spielen muss und jedesmal neu überlegen muss ob die angewählte Seite exakt dieses Cookie setzen darf? Nicht bösse sein, ich schätze eure Arbeit sehr. ABer das klingt als ob hier jemand zum Tee einen Scherzkeks genossen oder sogar einen Clwon gefrühstückt hat. Halte ich für mehr als unprofessionell.
Cu,
Holger


----------



## Vespabesitzer (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*



Joachim schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> 
> das ist kein Fehler, denn das kommt so:
> Wir nutzen ein Tool zum verkleinern zu großer Bilder (aber nur die Pixel, nicht die kB!) und das kann alle Bilder einer geöffneten Themenseite anzeigen, die in die Beiträge als Bild eingefügt wurden.




Hallo Joachim,..
 jetz scheint es zu funktionieren,.. und wenn man links unten auf die Anzahl guckt (z.B. 1/8) dann passt es auch, wenn man die Bilder
von einer Themenseite addiert.

Ich hatte mir eingebildet, dass auch Bilder von einer anderen Themenseite "durcheinander" gewürfelt wurde,..
ist aber nicht nehme meinen "Bug hiermit zurück",.. schöne Ansicht 

@ HKL, dann nimm doch nen anderen Browser, (wo man auch einzelne Cookies löschen)..
ich fand es persönlich nicht so schlimm auch mal selbst etwas "aufzuräumen".
(dann übt man auch mal wieder die ganzen Kennwörter  )
mfG. Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*



HKL schrieb:


> MoiN!
> Ich soll meine Cookies und meinen Cache löschen, damit ich hier alle Funktionen nutzen kann? Freunde seit nicht böse, aber das schiesst übers Ziel hinaus. Könnt ihr euch vielleicht vorstellen, dass manch einer sich gezielt Cookies aufgebaut hat um nicht immer wieder nach solchen Aktionen wie hier alles neu spielen muss und jedesmal neu überlegen muss ob die angewählte Seite exakt dieses Cookie setzen darf? Nicht bösse sein, ich schätze eure Arbeit sehr. ABer das klingt als ob hier jemand zum Tee einen Scherzkeks genossen oder sogar einen Clwon gefrühstückt hat. Halte ich für mehr als unprofessionell.
> Cu,
> Holger



Das musst du nicht machen, ist nur ein Hinweis denke ich. Fakt ist, wenn der Cache erhalten bleibt bekommt man veralterte Seiten, Grafiken usw. Angezeigt. So wie hier







Nach löschen des Caches war der Fehler weg.

Mach dir halt die Mühe und durchsuche deine Cookies nach Hobby-gartenteich.de und lösch nur diese. Dann bleibt alles andere erhalten.


----------



## Annett (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Holger.

Schön von Dir mal wieder was zu lesen.

Leider kann ich Deine Entrüstung nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. 

http://www.seniorentreff.de/diskussion/threads2/thread2452.php


Ab und an sollte man schon mal seinen Browser ein wenig "Wartung" zukommen lassen. 
Ich mach das selbst viel zu selten. Wenn man es nicht macht, kommt es tatsächlich zu Darstellungsfehlern etc., weil man uralte Seiten aus dem Cache betrachtet, statt den Browser einmal alles sauber neu laden zu lassen.
Falls das Board also bei Dir ein komisches Verhalten an den Tag legt, weißt Du jedenfalls relativ sicher, woher das kommt.
Und das betrifft ganz sicher nicht nur unsere Seite.

Wir hatten hier in der Vergangenheit massive Datenbankfehler, weil User mit uralten Browserinhalten auf dem Forum versuchten zu navigieren.
Sowas löst dann unweigerlich je Fehler eine Mail an den technischen Admin aus. Am Freitagabend ist genau dies durch das Umhängen verschiedener Pfade auch passiert. In Joachims Mailfach fanden sich danach ca. 1200 Mails. 

Die Frage bezüglich "Unprofessionalität" lass ich lieber mal so im Raum stehen.


----------



## Joachim (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Holger
... und alle anderen, die auch Angst haben:

Löschen sollte man (wenn man Fehler hat):
- Nur Cookies löschen (gern auch nur die von Hobby-Gartenteich.de)
- Cache leeren (notfalls tut es auch Strg+F5 )

NICHT löschen:
- Passwörter
- Formulardaten

Ein vernünftiger Browser, welcher halbwegs aktuell gehalten wird merkt in der Regel selbst in akzeptabler Zeit, das er sich neue Daten ziehen muss und macht dies auch. 

Und noch eins: @Holger
Du sammelst also Cookies?  Was machst du denn damit?  Ich hab auch welche - woll'n wir tauschen?  

Für mich ist das Thema Cookie/Cache damit abgehandelt.


----------



## Redlisch (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Joachim,

benenn den Cookie einfach beim nächsten Forumsupdate um, dann
gibt es damit auch keine Probleme. 
Ist die einfachste Lösung, so habe ich es immer gemacht ...

Axel


----------



## Joachim (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Axel,

mich dächt, ich hätts getan - nur schließt das nen bockigen Cache nicht aus. Aber trotzdem danke für den Hinweis, ich schau gleich mal dananch.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Joachim!



Joachim schrieb:


> @Volker
> Profildesign abgeändert - damit sollte das "Problem" behoben sein.




Ich sage:





 Danke!!!!!!

 Habs zwar noch nicht probiert, aber ich glaube es Dir!
.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Morgen,
könnte man die Schriftgröße der Beiträge im Portal ändern ? Im Moment ist:
- Klein+fett = Ungelesen 
- Größer+Normalschrift=Gelesen

Vorschlagen würde ich:
- Kleiner und Normal=Gelesen
- Größer und Fett=Ungelesen

Ich glaub so wars schon immer oder ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Nochwas,
die Portalbreite geht über eine Auflösung von 1024 hinaus, also dann muss man scrollen. Bei 1280 ist das OK. 
Liegt es vielleicht an den 4 Zufallsbildern ?


----------



## Joachim (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Moin Frühaufsteher 

Portal, Letzte Beiträge:
Das wird wieder wie bisher gelesen-klein/ungelesen klein,fett als Standart.

Wer Probleme beim lesen hat kann ja mal "Strg" und "+" probieren ...

Anzeige-Probs bei 1024er Auflösung:
Das ist bei 4 Vorschaubildern nicht anders machbar - ich werd mal schaun, ob ich die verkleinert bekomm. Bis dahin kann man auch das Modul zuklappen.
Das man danach immernoch seitlich scollen muss liegt an der Shoutbox (hab da schon ne Lösungs-Idee) aber auch die kann man bei nicht Benutzung "zuklappen".
Hat man beides getan, muss man nicht mehr seitlich scrollen...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Da muss ich wiedesprechen Joachim, gelesen ist normalschrift, aber deutlich größer als ungelesen.

Und das mit der Auflösung stört mich persönlich nicht, aber ich denke einige haben 1024x768.

Edit: Mit Anhang


----------



## Joachim (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Uwe



> Da muss ich wiedesprechen Joachim, gelesen *ist* normalschrift, aber deutlich größer als ungelesen.



Det wees ick doch - drum schrieb ich ja auch: 



> Das *wird wieder* wie bisher gelesen-klein/ungelesen klein,fett als Standart.



Oder ne andere Schrift - aber so riesig wirds nicht bleiben. Hat denn keiner ein Bildschirmfoto von vorher aus'm alten Forum? 

 Alles wird juuuut ... 

Die Auflösungssache geh ich auch an - wie oben geschrieben. Aber ich muss auch erstmal auf die Arbeit ...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

*Das wird* hatte ich überlesen, Sorry. Und wieso Arbeit ? Die ist doch hier


----------



## Annett (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Moin.

Hier mal noch ein weiterer Hinweis (auf ein Problem), der im Testforum einging:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=199808#post199808


----------



## Joachim (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Annett (WMT)
Waren das Bilder aus dem öffentlichen Album? Und in welchen Forum gehts richtig? Mehr Infos please - ick brauch mehr input ... 

Edit: Ah, nee seh grad - waren externe per IMG eingefügte - trotzdem, ein Link wo man sehen kann, wie es besser geht wäre nett


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hab mal ne Frage zum RSS.

Irgendwie fehlen einige Foren im Feed. Kannst mal bitte bei Gelegenheit schauen Joachim ?

Also "Der Garten", Plauderecke (war früher drin), Fische Allgemein und noch ein paar andere sind nicht dabei.


----------



## wmt (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Moin,

hier mal ein Link zu einem anderen Forum mit identischem Softwarestand

http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showpost.php?p=197198&postcount=71

gezeigt wird der thumb der einen Link auf das Bild in der Originalgröße bietet; beides liegt auf meinem eigenen Server

gearbeitet wird mit 

```
[URL=http://xxxxxxx/yyyy.jpg][IMG]http://xxxxxxx/tn_yyyy.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```

übrigens sollten Code-Tags *NICHT* interpretiert werden! Hie wird zwar eine Box aufgemacht aber trotzden interpretiert, daher kann ich hier keinen Code posten.


----------



## Joachim (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@WMT
Tjaaaa, dort nutzt man vb 3.7.4 is klar - und welche Galeriesoftware?

Was dein Beispiellink zu deinem Forum angeht, versteh ich den Zusammenhang noch immer nicht (Sorry!). Dein Beispiel zeigt ein Bild von folgendem Link:


```
http://antiwome.homeip.net:8080/foto/2008/10/2008_1028_133328AA.jpg
```

Solch ein Bild kann man hier entweder als Attachment über URL anfügen:

```
[ATTACH]36250.vB[/ATTACH]
```
 
Diese Variante ist optimal!

oder per IMG BB-Code:

```
[IMG]http://antiwome.homeip.net:8080/foto/2008/10/2008_1028_133328AA.jpg[/IMG]
```






Diese Variante ist nicht so gut, da NichtDSLer langsamer surfen.

Wobei beides von unserem Highslide-Addon bearbeitet wird ...

Wenn du jedoch möchtest, das (ähnlich wie bei Image-Hostern) du ein kleines Bild hier einbindest, was auf ein größeres auf einer anderen Domain als hobby-gartenteich.de liegendes Bild verweist, dann musst denk ich mal du dafür sorgen oder der Image-Hoster!

Denn woher, wenn nicht von deiner Quelle, soll unser Forum denn die Daten für ein großes Bild haben, wenn du nur auf ein kleines verweist? 

Oder lieg ich noch immer völlig falsch?


----------



## wmt (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Im DAF wird übrigens gar keine Galeriesoftware benutzt, hier werden ausschließlich externe Quellen benutzt. Das ist auch für die Admins leichter, weil sie dann nicht so unmittelbar die Bilder kontrollieren müssen.

bisher hat funktoniert (ich habe die Eckigen Klammern mal durch geschweifte ersetzt, damit der code lesbar wird):


```
{URL=http://antiwome.homeip.net:8080/foto/2008/05/2008_0531_081818AA.jpg}{IMG}http://antiwome.homeip.net:8080/foto/2008/05/tn_2008_0531_081818AA.gif{/IMG}{/URL}
```

das hat bisher so funktioniert und funktioniert im DAF auch heute noch; der Code-Fehler ist auch dort vorhanden,

Der primärtraffic geht damit nur auf das kleine Thumnail und nur wer es anklickt, erhält das grosse Bild.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Morgen,
> könnte man die Schriftgröße der Beiträge im Portal ändern ? Im Moment ist:
> - Klein+fett = Ungelesen
> - Größer+Normalschrift=Gelesen
> ...



So wie jetzt find ich es klasse


----------



## Clovere (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

ihr habt es super hinbekommen 
mir ist noch nichts extra aufgefallen

Gruss Elmar


----------



## Joachim (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Elmar
Danke.

@Uwe
Bleibt auch so.  

@WMT
Sind dran - kann aber nix versprechen.


----------



## Joachim (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Bildgröße der privaten-Alben-Thumbs von max. 150pix auf 120pix geändert ->dadurch dürfte es keine Probleme mehr bei einer 1024er Auflösung geben.


----------



## Pammler (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Zugegeben ich habe noch nicht alles gelesen, warum sieht man auf der Forum Start Seite die Chatbenutzer nicht mehr? war immer sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Annett (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Die Chatanzeige ist noch zur Reparatur. 

Ne, Scherz  - Joachim arbeitet dran..... es steht auf dem Zettel, der immer länger wird. :?


----------



## Joachim (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Annett


@WMT und alle interessierten
Dein Link wird wohl wie gewünscht funktionieren, wenn du folgendes in deinen Profileinstellungen einstellst:

Einstellungen ändern > Bildgrößenanpassung > Auswahlbox "Originalgröße" > speichern

Guckt ihr:
 

Folgen: 
WMTs Links gehen, aber es werden alle Attachments und IMG-BBcodes in voller Größe dargestellt.

Wer das nicht will lässt alles wie gehabt bzw. stellt es wieder auf "Standart (1 - Floatbox v 2.45)"

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Pammler (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*



Annett schrieb:


> Die Chatanzeige ist noch zur Reparatur.



gibts da nicht ne Leih-Chatanzeige für die Dauer der Reparatur?


----------



## Joachim (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Gegen Zahlung von 10 Okken pro Stunde sag ich dir rund um die Uhr bescheid wer drinn ist ... 

Vorrauszahlungen sind wünschenswert ... *duckundwech*


----------



## Pammler (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Eins weiß ich mit 50% tiger Sicherheit ist "Wuzzel" im Chat,  also höchstens 5 Okken! Aber Danke  ich schau selber nach. Das kann ich schon, muß man auf "Chat" klicken!


----------



## Christine (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Nein, da stimmt was nicht. Es ist 23:20 und Wuzzel ist nicht im Chat. Also ist der Chat auch kaputt :?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*



Joachim schrieb:


> Bildgröße der privaten-Alben-Thumbs von max. 150pix auf 120pix geändert ->dadurch dürfte es keine Probleme mehr bei einer 1024er Auflösung geben.



Immer noch Scrollbalken im Portal bei 1024


----------



## Trautchen (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo.

Ist es eigentlich normal, daß man immer automatisch abgemeldet wird wenn man eine Weile nicht "aktiv" war?

Wenn ich mal eine halbe Stunde im Forum nix geklickt oder so habe, muß ich mich immer neu anmelden. War vorher nicht so. 
(Manchmal hat man ja auch mal wat anderet zu tun, nich...)


----------



## Annett (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Anke,

setzt mal beim einloggen den Haken bei "Angemeldet bleiben". Dann solltest Du bei Deiner Rückkehr automatisch eingeloggt werden.


----------



## Joachim (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Anke
Das ist normal so - wenn du ne halbe Stunde nicht da bist, bist du ja auch tatsächlich nicht "aktiv" im Forum. Kann sein, das das Cookie-Timout noch nicht wieder auf den alten Stand ist - das prüfen wir noch. 

@Uwe
Ja klar - rauf/runter ...    Ne, Scherz - Bei inaktiver Shoutbox hab ich in besagter Auflösung keinen Scrollbalken unten ...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*



Joachim schrieb:


> @Uwe
> Ja klar - rauf/runter ...    Ne, Scherz - Bei inaktiver Shoutbox hab ich in besagter Auflösung keinen Scrollbalken unten ...



Jepp, stimmt. Dann ist es OK. Also Shoutbox zu Breit ?


----------



## Trautchen (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*



Danke Euch! Oki.


----------



## Joachim (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Uwe
Ja, deshalb bau ich sie auch wieder aus - die Shoutbox. 







  Ne, die pass ich an - hatte ich aber glaub ich auch schon erwähnt... 

@all
Chatanzeige im Portal ist so gut wie wieder drinnen und Jaaaaa, ins Forum ganz unten kommt se och noch rein.


----------



## Eugen (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Joachim, du bist der Größte


----------



## Joachim (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Eugen
Nee, dafür sorgt schon Nette:   *duckundwech*


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Das ist übrigens, wenn auch kein bedeutender Fehler, aber dafür ein richtig lustiger Text:

*» Umfrageergebnis anzeigen 
» Comment On This Poll 
» This Poll Has 9 Antworten*

English for Runaways 

Aber insgesamt: eine tolle Leistung, auch wenn wir sie mangels tieferer Kenntnisse gar nicht genug würdigen können


----------



## Petra (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo @all

Leider kann ich in den Adventskalender nicht öffnen weiss der Himmel warum nicht.

Würde mich über eine Nachricht von euch freuen.

PS. Echt super geworden das was ihr da geleistet habt.


----------



## Eugen (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Petra,

leider läuft dieses Progi nicht so, wie sich das der "Erfinder" vorgestellt hat. 
Mit IE läßt er sich nicht öffnen, mit FF gehts dagegen.
Weiß der Geier warum. 

Darum gibt es hier zusätzlich die Fragen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19840


----------



## Joachim (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Claudia und Ludwig
Wie mehrfach geschrieben   : Benutzerkontrollzentrum > Sprache > "Deutsch(Sie)" 

Dann klapts auch damit ...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo

Das ist mir heute erst aufgefallen.

 

Was ist da los? 

Hab ich das nur? 

.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Was ist denn da Volker ? Ich seh da nix ungewöhnliches (außer die + Zeichen bei einigen)


----------



## Frettchenfreund (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Uwe!

Ich meine:

In der ersten Zeile stehen bei mir immer nur zwei od. drei Namen, dann ist schluß und ab der zweiten Zeile stehen alle schön hintereinander.

.


----------



## Dr.J (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Also bei mir ist alles ganz normal


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Bei mir auch OK.

FF 3.0.4 und IE 6.x


----------



## Frettchenfreund (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*



Jetzt ist es auch wieder normal.

Steht bei mir jetzt unter   .

.


----------



## katja (5. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

was issen mit der shoutbox los?

ich seh sie, kann alles lesen und das wars....keine eingabezeile oder sonstiges!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Rechts oben in der Ecke der Shoutbox ist so ein kleines Symbol zum öffnen der Box, klick mal drauf


----------



## katja (5. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*



aber das musst ich noch nie, sie war immer freiwillig "komplett" da......


----------



## Annett (5. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Moin Katinka.  

Das ist absichtlich so eingestellt, damit man bei geringer Auflösung nicht mehr seitlich scrollen muss.

Wer die Box aktiv benutzen möchte, braucht sie nur aufzuklappen und kann direkt loslegen.


----------



## katja (5. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

aahhhh sooo!! 

gute idee!


----------



## Joachim (5. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Zumal ... lesen kann man so auch alles. 

Langfristig wird das Quasselbox-Problem anders gelöst - aber auf die Schnelle gings so am leichtesten.


----------



## Eugen (5. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@ Joachim :
Ich hätte da einen ganz anderen Vorschlag. 

Damit würde sich einiges "auf normal Maß" reduzieren.

 Bestimmte User bekommen in der Adventszeit eine "besinnliche Auszeit"  als Buße auferlegt.


----------



## Christine (5. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*



> Bestimmte User bekommen in der Adventszeit eine "besinnliche Auszeit"  als Buße auferlegt.



Dann wirds hier aber öd, lieber Eugen. 

Aber ein Teilschreibverbot wäre vielleicht ganz praktisch. 
Nur noch Beiträge in der Plauderecke. 
Andere nur nach Freigabe von Eugen. Dann ist es auch für Eugen nicht so langweilig 1 (Die Apotheke kannste dann dicht machen.)


----------



## Eugen (5. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Der war gut, Christine   

so nun aber genug OT


----------



## Frettchenfreund (5. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*






Eugen schrieb:


> so nun aber genug OT



Ich traue mich schon nicht mehr hier zu schreiben.



@ Christine



> Andere nur nach Freigabe von Eugen. Dann ist es auch für Eugen nicht so langweilig  (Die Apotheke kannste dann dicht machen.)







.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (6. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Zusammen!


Dieses mal kein OT.

Ich vermisse die Verwarnstufenanzeige, kann ich die bitte wiederhaben?

.


----------



## Joachim (6. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Moin Volker,

ja nee, is klar - reicht eine Gelbe Karte fürs erste? Ist ja Weihnachten ... 

Aber mal im ernst. Das Verwarnsystem ist mitlerweile kein Addon mehr sondern fester Bestandteil der neuen Forensoftwareversion. Sieht anders aus, funktioniert ähnlich und bewirkt das selbe. Tja, und zu Gesicht bekommst du das ganze erst, wenn ... ja genau dann.


----------



## Dr.J (6. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Volker,

die gibt es in der alten Form nicht mehr. Wir haben jetzt rote und gelbe Karten. Diese sind aber nur dem Mod-Team und dem Verwarnten sichtbar, da wir hier niemanden an den Pranger stellen wollen. 

Kannst ja gern mal testen.  Allerdings, ob ich dann die Verwarnungen/Sperre zurücknehme?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Mal ne Frage, 
war das Albumsymbol links neben der Online/Offline Anzeige schon immer da ? 

Sehr Praktisch


----------



## Dodi (6. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Moin Uwe,

nein, das Symbol ist ganz neu, da die persönlichen Alben nun direkt dem User zugeordnet sind und nicht - wie früher - in einer ellenlangen Liste umständlich gesucht werden müssen.
So kann nun jeder auf die persönlichen Alben mit einem Klick zugreifen.


----------



## Joachim (6. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Uwe
Ist neu - und ganz ohne Wunsch   Naja, hat aber auch nen Haken: Das Symbol ist immer da, auch wenn der User noch kein eigenes Album hat ... Aber vielleicht ists trotzdem brauchbar.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*



Joachim schrieb:


> Ist neu - und ganz ohne Wunsch



[OT]
Na warte bis ich meine andere Wunschliste auspacke c
[/OT]

Nein, ist ne echt gute Idee, auch wenn da mal kein Inhalt drin ist


----------



## Frettchenfreund (7. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo und danke erst mal für die Antworten zu meiner Frage!


Jetzt habe ich aber ein anderes Problem:

Ab und zu ist die Uhrzeit in der Quasselbox verschwunden. Meistens, wenn ich den Rechner morgens an mache. 

Liegt das an meinem Rechner oder haben das andere von Euch auch?



@ Jürgen

Ich habe mir ja für 2009 vorgenommen *keine* OT´s mehr zu schreiben ( ausser in der Plauderecke ), weil ich ja *" Vorbilduser 2009 "* werden möchte, aber ... 



Dr.J schrieb:


> Kannst ja gern mal testen.  Allerdings, ob ich dann die Verwarnungen/Sperre zurücknehme?



das muß ich mir jetzt noch mal überlegen ...  

.


----------



## Joachim (7. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Volker
Ich werd mal ne Liste erstellen (wegen deiner Probleme) , und dann sehen wir mal weiter, wer die noch so alles hat. 

Edit: Liste erstellt (jeweils oben im ersten Beitrag einer Seite hier).


----------



## Dr.J (7. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

[OT]
@Volker



> @ Jürgen
> 
> Ich habe mir ja für 2009 vorgenommen keine OT´s mehr zu schreiben ( ausser in der Plauderecke ), weil ich ja " Vorbilduser 2009 " werden möchte, aber ...
> 
> ...



Spässle g'macht liebes Volkerlein.  



> Vorbilduser 2009



 wusste garned, das wir sowas ausgeschrieben hätten 

Dann werde ich mal Joachim zum *"Mitarbeiter des Monats"* ausloben. :sekt[/OT]

So, ich schreibe hier nun auch kein OT mehr. Versprochen


----------



## Testpilot (7. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Keine Ahnung ob es schon bekannt ist aber wenn ich einen Post erstelle steht in meinen Angaben auf der rechten Seite, so Sachen wie Anzahl der Beiträge und soetwas.
Unter anderem auch der Ort. Dieser wird bei mir mit "9" benannt was eher meiner Teichgröße in m² entspricht weniger meiner PLZ.

Gruß
Timo

EDIT

hier der Link
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19874

Ich seh gerade, irgendwie tritt das auch nicht überall auf da das Layout im gelinkten Post anders ist als z.B.  hier???!!


----------



## Annett (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Moin Timo.

Das Layout schaut nur in dem einen Unterforum im Moment so aus, weil es die Erweiterung "Ersten Beitrag auf jeder Seite oben festhalten" derzeit nicht anders her gibt. Evtl. kann Joachim noch was daran drehen. 

Außerdem fehlt immer noch die Umstellung der Teichgröße auf Wasserinhalt statt m². 
Aber irgendwann bekommt er vielleicht auch das gebacken.  *duckundwech*


----------



## Frettchenfreund (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Zusammen!


Also kurz mal zu den Uhrzeiten:

Hab heute Morgen mal genau drauf geachtet. Wenn ich mich anmelde ist die Uhrzeit nicht da, wenn ich die Seite neu lade ist sie sofort da.

Also muß der " Fehler " irgendwo bei mir sein.


Das sind aber Kleinigkeiten mit denen ich gut leben kann.


Danke dennoch für Eure Mühe!


.


----------



## Joachim (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Timo
Beim erstellen eines Themas speziell im Support vorerst zwischen Titel und Textfeld "legacy" oder "normal" wählen und gut ist. Ich bin da noch dran, das das einfacher wird.


----------



## inge50 (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Joachim,

ich hab nach dem Software-Upgrade ein neues Profilbild hoch geladen.

Egal in welcher Größe ich es lade es wird immer auf 300x225 Pixel und 27,32 KB verkleinert.

Das alte Bild wurde nach dem Upgrade in voller Größe übernommen.

Aber es eilt nicht, gibt bestimmt wichtigeres.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Joachim (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Inge,

hab grad geschaut - stand auf 300 Pixel maximal ...  Habs auf 640x480 Pixel und 80kb erhöht, das sollte für das Profilbild reichen, wenn größer werden soll dann gibbed ja noch die Alben und die Galerie ...


----------



## inge50 (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Danke Joachim

das ging ja schnell.  

Etwas ist mir noch aufgefallen.

Die ungelesenen Beiträge werden ja mit einer roten Markierung angezeigt.

Wenn ich dann ins Unterforum gehe, wo die einzelnen Themen stehen, sind nur die Themen mit einem roten Zeichen, in denen ich keine Beiträge geschrieben habe. Alle anderen haben ein blaues Dreieck trotz neuer Beiträge.

Soll das so sein?

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Frettchenfreund (9. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

 


Was geht denn  jetzt ab?

 


Überall erscheind jetzt Kai Uwe 

Jetzt schreibt bitte nicht, das währe nur bei mir!

.


----------



## Dr.J (9. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*



also ich sehe sowohl im Forum als auch in deinem Screenshot nur "Koi-Uwe".

Da steht nix von Kai Uwe. 

Das Einzige was in Vergleich zu anderen Themen anders ist, ist, dass im Support immer der 1.Beitrag oben auf jeder Seite erscheint. Das ist so gewollt und wurde auch bekanntgemacht.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Kai-Uwe ist doch mein von Volker und Christine erdachter Kosename, oder wars von Joachim 

Ich denke schon Volker meint das der Beitrag angepinnt ist. Bin ich gestern auch drüber gestolpert.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=200815#post200815


----------



## Olli.P (9. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hi,


also ich finde diese Funktion richtig gut. 

Ist zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig, wäre aber bestimmt im kommenden Frühjahr sehr gut für die anderen Unterforen wo's dann um Technik, Teichbau, etc. geht.
So muss man wenigstens nicht immer wieder zu ersten Seite zurück, um die *Ursprungs frage* aufzurufen.

Denn wie schnell wir hier vom eigentlichen Thema abschweifen sollte ja wohl so langsam mehr oder weniger bekannt sein......

Das ist jedenfalls meine Meinung.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (9. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Mein lieber Dr. Jürgen!




Dr.J schrieb:


> dass im Support immer der 1.Beitrag oben auf jeder Seite erscheint. Das ist so gewollt und wurde auch bekanntgemacht.




Dann ist das ja OK und ich habe es einfach nur überlesen.


:sorry






 Kai - Uwe, Koi - Uwe, Uwe weiß schon wer gemeint ist! 


.


----------



## Joachim (10. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Olli
So isses! Aber ich arbeite noch an der besseren Kenntlichmachung des ersten Themas ...

[OT]@Volker
 

@Uwe
Das war ich  aber offensichtlich nicht einprägsam genug ...  [/OT]

@Inge
Das wundert uns auch  aber auch da bin ich dran.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Kein Fehler denke ich, aber ein Hinweis. Wenn man einen Kommentar zu einem Bild im Album erhält wird das angezeigt.

 

Bei einer neuen PN sieht das ja so aus

 

Könnte man nicht auch bei einem Bildkommentar das Briefsymbol darstellen ?

Ich hätte den Kommentar fast "übersehen"


----------



## Joachim (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Guter Einwand - schau ich mir mal an


----------



## Trautchen (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hi, habe ich da was verpaßt?

Wo iss´n eigentlich das Radio abgeblieben?


----------



## Joachim (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Ist dem allgemeinem Sparzwang zum Opfer gefallen ... 

Ne, im Ernst - ich dachte das nutzt eh keiner  Also wenn sich noch ein "paar" mehr user finden, die es wieder haben wollen, dann kümmer ich mich auch da herum.


----------



## Dodi (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Also,

ich hab's fast jeden Abend genutzt, das Web-Radio.


----------



## Joachim (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

 eure chancen steigen ...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Wo war das ?


----------



## Joachim (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Im Menü oben ... aber: Hoecker sie sind draußen!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Also ich soll deine Musik hören Joachim ??? Glaub nicht 

[OT]Mist, wieder OT[/OT]


----------



## Trautchen (12. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hi.

Joachim macht Musik? Also ich will die hören...


... ein eigener Forums-Sender????  




Aber ich fürchte, dann werden nächstes Jahr Sachsens Felder brachliegen...


... hab ich wohl doch was verpaßt...


----------



## axel (12. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Guten Morgen !

Ich hätte da mal einen kleinen Wunsch .
Wenn man ein Foto in einem Beitrag zum Vergrößern anklickt bekommt man ja nun so ne tolle Vergrößerung zu sehen  Danke dafür !
Was mich ein bissel stört , daß wenn ich die Vergrößerung schließe ich ans Ende eines Themas lande und fürs den nächsten Beitrag wieder hochscrollen muß . 
Wär Klasse wenn man im Beitrag bleiben könnte. 
Super find ich auch, das man sich gleich alle Fotos hintereinander in einem Beitrag in der Vergrößerung ansehen kann 
Ich aber nur ein kleiner Wunsch , muß nicht geändert werden wenns Umstände macht . 

Lg
axel


----------



## Trautchen (12. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Axel.

Was? Bei mir ist das nicht so. Wenn ich ein Bild wieder schließe lande ich auch genau da wo ich war oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## axel (12. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Anke !

Du hast es richtig verstanden 
Vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis das Du das Problem nicht hast ! 
Da werd ich mal meine temporären Dateien und Cookis löschen , vielleicht funktionierts dann bei mir auch 

Liebe Grüße

axel


----------



## Eugen (12. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hi Axel,

mir geht es genauso, wenn ich mit IE unterwegs bin.
Mit FF ist es so, wie es auch bei Trautchen ist.


----------



## Trautchen (12. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Tja, da funktioniert´s eben aus dem *FF* !


----------



## Joachim (12. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Uwe
Und du bist immernoch draußen, Hoecker.  

Das besagte Addon ist eigentlich nur ne Liste von Net-Radios ...   

@Axel
Ist ein IE-Problemchen - aber du kannst ja mal in deinen Profileinstellungen mit den Bildschrumpfeinstellungen herumspielen, denn da gibts mindestens 5 oder 6 ... vielleicht klapts damit besser?! 

Ach ja, Cookies/Cache löschen wird in diesem Falle wenig helfen - Sorry.


----------



## Redlisch (12. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Ich denke zwar das es am Provider liegt, aber seit ein paar Tagen klemmt es ziemlich mit dem Forum.

Teilweise dauert es sehr lange eh eine Antwort vom Forum kommt (leerer Bildschirm, unten steht Fertig, dann nach 5-10 Sekunden kommen erst die Daten [Netzwerkanzeige zeigt Datenübertragung an]).

Wenn man eine Antwort verfasst kommt nach dem abschicken " diese Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden". Schaut man dann aber in den Fred ist sie angekommen.

Ich habe dieses Problem sowohl zuhause als auch auf der Arbeit.

Alle anderen Seiten und Foren laufen ohne Probleme.

Axel


----------



## Joachim (12. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Axel,

also bei mir tritt das bislang nur sporadisch und wenn, dann meist beim ersten Besuch unserer Seiten nach dem Browserstart auf. Ich glaube, das Problem hatten wir nach jedem größeren Upgrade bislang ... 

Mal schaun, wer sich noch dazu meldet.


----------



## axel (12. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Axel !

Bei mir funktioniert das Forum recht Fix  . Bin über IE drin . 
Vielleicht haste ja Powersauger inner Nähe die die Bandbreite herunterziehen 

Liebe Grüße
axel


----------



## jochen (3. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hi,

hätte mal eine Frage.

Ich war gerade bei der Suche nach weiteren Beiträgen eines ziemlich neuen Users,
nämlich killercem.

Unter seinem Mitgliedernamen steht gerade aktuell 2 Beiträge,
jedoch hat er schon einige mehr getippselt.

Meine Frage...

ist das ein Fehler,
oder zählen einige Beiträge zB. in der Plauderecke nicht?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*



jochen schrieb:


> oder zählen einige Beiträge zB. in der Plauderecke nicht?



Genau, die zählen nicht, steht hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19823


----------



## jochen (3. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Uwe,

besten Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hab nochmal geändert, mit Link zu der Info


----------



## Annett (3. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Jochen,

insgesamt gab es da 3 oder gar 4 gleichlautende Beiträge, die im Forum verstreut zu finden waren.
Ein Teil wurde korrekterweise durch einen Moderator "entsorgt". 

Dazu kommt dann noch der Punkt, den Uwe bereits erklärt hat.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (7. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo liebe Mods!


Jetzt bin ich aber richtig  .

Wo ist den die Quasselbox geblieben? Gesten war sie noch da und heute Morgen ist sie wech.

.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Mensch Volker, die hat heute Frei  

Ich denke sie wird schon wieder kommen


----------



## Annett (7. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Moin,

auf der Suche nach möglichen Fehlerquellen (wir haben da ein technisches Problemchen, dass sich auf den normalen Forenbetrieb bisher nicht auswirkt), wurde die Box vermutlich vorübergehend deaktiviert.
Näheres kann Joachim heute Mittag sagen. So lange muss es mal ohne gehen.


----------



## Trautchen (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*



axel schrieb:


> Wenn man ein Foto in einem Beitrag zum Vergrößern anklickt bekommt man ja nun so ne tolle Vergrößerung zu sehen  Danke dafür !
> Was mich ein bissel stört , daß wenn ich die Vergrößerung schließe ich ans Ende eines Themas lande und fürs den nächsten Beitrag wieder hochscrollen muß .
> Lg
> axel



Hallo und Guten Morgen!

Hier waren wir schon mal....

Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen das Problem, daß ich immer nach dem Schließen eines Bildes beim ersten Beitrag oben lande und muß dann wieder runterscrollen.

Nervig! :evil

Habe FF und bislang funktionierte es ohne Probleme. Was kann da passiert sein? Und wie kann ich das wieder ändern?
Achso mit IE passiert jenau dat gleiche...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Ist bei mir auch so geworden, ging immer und plötzlich war es dann so.
Beim FF immr oben, beim IE immer unten 

Ich hab mir selber geholfen indem ich einen anderen Highslide bei den Einstellungen - Bildgrößenanpassung verwende, jetzt nutze ich den *Use Highslide v4.0.4*


----------



## Trautchen (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Ich hab mir selber geholfen indem ich einen anderen Highslide bei den Einstellungen - Bildgrößenanpassung verwende, jetzt nutze ich den *Use Highslide v4.0.4*



Hi Uwe, sorry aber hier verstehe ich nur Bahnhof....


----------



## Dr.J (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Moin,

also bei mir ist alles normal.


----------



## Annett (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Moin Trautchen.

Was Uwe sagen will: Geh mal ins Benutzerkontrollzentrum.
Unter Einstellungen ändern: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/profile.php?do=editoptions findest Du die "Bildgrößenanpassung".
In diesem Drop-Down-Menü kannst Du jetzt eine Box aussuchen, die bei Dir fkt.
Probier einfach mal Uwes Vorschlag. Vielleicht hast Du damit schon Glück. 

Mir gehts wie Jürgen, d.h. nach wie vor funktioniert die Standard-Box. 
Evtl. vertragen sich bestimmte Erweiterungen im FF nicht so recht damit. 
Zum IE sag ich lieber gar nix.


----------



## Inken (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hi!

Wie schön, dass das nochmal zur Sprache kommt! Ärgere mich seit geraumer Zeit auch über das Problem. Anfangs nur beim IE aufgetreten nervt es mich jetzt auch beim Fuchs..

Werde mal Uwes Tipp folgen!


----------



## Frettchenfreund (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo zusammen!


Ich habe auf *Originalgröße* umgestellt und schon war das Problem gelöst.

Man muß ebend ein wenig Testen und es klappt.

.


----------



## Joachim (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Volker
Originalgröße verkleinert aber gar nichts mehr - das sollte man dann auch berücksichtigen. Nicht jeder hat nen 21 Zoll Bildschirm mit ner riesen Auflösung. 

Mein FF macht übrigens das gleiche, er scrollt hoch, nach dem schließen - wieso?  ihm ist wohl so.


----------



## Dr.J (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@all

Mit IE und FF getesten -> kein Scrollen.


----------



## Inken (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Ich bin Uwes Vorschlag gefolgt und siehe da: nix mehr mit Scrollen! :freu

Leider wird die Oberfläche jetzt nicht mehr so schick dunkel, wenn das Bild aufgeht, aber damit kann ich gut leben!


----------



## Christine (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Komisch, nix mit scrollen und der Hintergrund wird auch "schick dunkel" 

Muss wohl an Euch liegen


----------



## Trautchen (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

*Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!*


Es klappt! 

Danke Uwe für Deinen Tip

und danke Annett, daß ´de mir "Spezi" ma wieder auf die Sprünge jeholfen hast.


----------



## Christine (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hi liebe Technigg,

obwohl ich ihn mehrfach gelesen habe und er seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr ergänzt wurde, wird mir dieses Thema immer noch mit "ungelesenen Beiträgen angezeigt" !?!?

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20158


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

So einen Fall habe ich auch

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20158

Ich hoffe nicht das es an unserer Dusseligkeit liegt weil wir jetzt Grün sind Elschen


----------



## Olli.P (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hi,

ich denke mal es liegt an der Dechnigg.........:crazy

Bei mir wird das immo noch mit ungelesenen Beiträgen angezeicht........


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Ich denke hier können wir schon von einem Skandal sprechen oder ? 

Ich geh dann mal


----------



## Christine (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Uwe, das ist doch der selbe Beitrag. Und wenn Olli das auch hat, liegt es zumindest nicht an unserer Dusseligkeit. Da hat der Doc bestimmt was kapütt gemacht


----------



## Joachim (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Also ich kann immo nicht nachvollziehen - allerdings kann man auch in das Forum gehen, in welchem das Thema ist und dort "Forum als gelesen markieren" - fertig.


----------



## axel (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo 

Ich vermute  der Doc hat in seinem ersten Beitrag das Programm für Samstag ergänzt .
Deswegen haben wir es als neuen Beitrag zu sehen bekommen .

Lg
axel


----------



## Christine (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Ne Axel. das war es nicht.

Ja, Joachim, das hat geklappt. Jetzt isser wech.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*



Joachim schrieb:


> Also ich kann immo nicht nachvollziehen - allerdings kann man auch in das Forum gehen, in welchem das Thema ist und dort "Forum als gelesen markieren" - fertig.



Hatte ich schon gemacht Joachim. Nun ging es aber 

Na Egal.


----------



## Dr.J (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Der Grund ist, dass ich einen neues Thema geöffnet habe und die Beiträge (die von euch schon gelesen waren) aus dem anderen Thema hierein verschoben habe. Und damit mein Beitrag (Die Aktivitätenliste) auf Nr. 1 landet, hab ich das Datum angepasst.


----------



## Testpilot (3. Feb. 2009)

*"Galerie aktuell" ist irgendwie nicht aktuell*

Hallo Ihr

ich habe schon seit einer ganzen Weile immer die gleichen Bilder in der "Galerie aktuell" auf der linken Seite der HP.

Sollten da nicht Neuzugänge aus den Alben angezeigt werden?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Ich glaube da kommen nur Bilder aus den öffentlichen Alben rein, ich teste das mal eben.


Edit: Ja ist wohl so. Hab ein Bild von Silvester eingestellt


----------



## Joachim (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Rätselfreunde 

Es ist, wie es da steht:

"Useralben Zufallsbilder" == Zufällige Bilder aus den Useralben.

"Galerie aktuell" == Zuletzt hochgeladene Bilder in der Galerie, aktuelle eben.

Es gibt bis heute keine vernünftige, eindeutige namentliche Trennung der beiden Bereiche - des is schoa a Kreuz...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Prima Joachim,
kannst mein Testbild wieder löschen bitte ?


----------



## Joachim (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Jepp, kein Thema.


----------



## Redlisch (23. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hiho,

jetzt habe ich auch mal einen Fehler / ein Problem.

Wenn ich angehängte Bilder in den Fred`s anklicke, geht ein kleineres schwarzes Kästchen auf mit der sich drehenden "Eieruhr - Blume - Statusding". Das wars dann auch schon, klicke ich auf Forum geht das Fenster wieder zu, bei 2. anklicken kommt dann das gewünschte Bild.

Das habe ich jetzt seit ein paar Tagen erst, sowohl auf Arbeit, als auch zu hause.

Axel


----------



## Vespabesitzer (23. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Axel,..
du kennst dich sicherlich mit den Einstellungen vom Forum recht gut aus,..
aber vielleicht hat es ja trotzdem etwas damit zu tun,..?!

=> welche Einstellung hast du denn unter der "Bildgrössenanpassung" eingestellt??

mfg.


----------



## Redlisch (23. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> => welche Einstellung hast du denn unter der "Bildgrössenanpassung" eingestellt??
> 
> mfg.



standart: 1 - Floatbox v 2.45 

Da ich aber nichts daran geändert habe und der Effekt bei 4 Rechnern an unterschiedlichen Standorten auftritt, gehe ich nicht davon aus das es daran liegt.

Eventuell liegt es am IE8, diesen haben alle Rechner gemeinsam.

Axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Vielleicht kannst ja mal nen Gegencheck mit FireFox machen Axel ?


----------



## Annett (23. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Axel.

Wie schon bei einigen anderen vorher, sind die Probleme mit den Bildern für uns hier kaum nachvollziehbar.
Das Thema bzw. die Fotos gehen bei mir im FF ohne Probleme.
Der IE (6.0.XXXX) macht lediglich das bekannte Problem, an das Ende des Themas zu springen. 

Hast Du irgendwas am Browser verändert?

Wieviele Leute betrifft es denn jetzt?
Evtl. kann man mal nach Gemeinsamkeiten (Browsererweiterungen etc.) suchen?

Ich kenne das Problem allerdings aus einem anderen vB-Forum (ebenfalls ein 3.7.4), ohne die Möglichkeit, den Highslide/ die Lightbox selbst auswählen zu können (=Standardausführung von vB). 
Manche Bilder gehen in der Box auf, bei anderen lädt es ewig, klickt man nochmal in die ladende Box, geht das Attachment in einem neuen Tab auf. 
Klickt man das Bild hinterher abermals in dem Beitrag an, geht es plötzlich per Lightbox auf. :crazy
Alles im FF!!

Wie gesagt, hier gehts bei mir tadellos.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (23. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*



Redlisch schrieb:


> ...   gehe ich nicht davon aus das es daran liegt.
> ...



vielleicht aber kurz den Gegentest,... ich nehme "Originalgröße"
allerdings mit dem altem IE 7.0

( dann wäre es auch "logisch" warum es auf allen 4 Rechner Probleme gibt, da die Einstellung ja im Forum gespeichert ist)

mfG. Micha,..  ansonsten wieder interessant was es sonst noch so alles gibt


----------



## Joachim (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Moin!

@Axel 
Ich sags mal so - mit dem IE hab ich auf vielen Seiten merkwürdige Darstellungsprobleme, auf einer Seite funktioniert nur im IE die Weiterleitung nicht mehr, hier die Image-Boxen ... 

Ganz ehrlich, der IE ist ne "Zicke" und es wird mit jeder Version leider schlimmer. 

@Micha
Was meinst du mit deinem letzten Post? 

@all
Im Notfall gibts ja immer den Eintrag "Originalgröße" (den änder ich demnächst mal auf "Abschalten (Originalbild)" - ist vielleicht besser) oder eine der anderen Möglichkeiten. Habt ihr alle mal durchprobiert?


----------



## Redlisch (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*



Joachim schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> @Axel
> Ich sags mal so - mit dem IE hab ich auf vielen Seiten merkwürdige Darstellungsprobleme, auf einer Seite funktioniert nur im IE die Weiterleitung nicht mehr, hier die Image-Boxen ...
> ...



Naja, ich hatte eher mit dem letzten FF Probleme, bei vielen Seiten musste ich ihn auf IE zurückschalten.

Das mit dem Rückspringen was Annett erwähnte mach übrigens der IE 7.x auch.

Was solls, ich kann mit dem Problem leben, man muss die Bilder halt 2* Anklicken, dann geht es.

Axel


----------



## Joachim (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Axel
Und wenn du auf "Highslide..." änderst, gehts auch nicht? 

Hab eben mal mit dem IE 7.x rumgetestet und musste feststellen, das er sehr allergisch auf die eingestellte Sicherheitsstufe bzw. dort gemachte Änderungen reagiert. Eventuell ist da das Fehlerteufelchen begraben?


----------



## Redlisch (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*



Joachim schrieb:


> @Axel
> Und wenn du auf "Highslide..." änderst, gehts auch nicht?



Dann gehen die Bilder, aber ich kann z.B. beim zitieren keinen Text mehr markieren, als ob die linke Mousetaste keine Funktion hat.

Stelle ich wieder auf Forumstandart zurück geht die Mousetaste wieder :__ nase

An den Sicherheitseinstellungen wurde auf meiner Seite nichts geändert.

Axel


----------



## Joachim (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Axel,

eventuell kann das schonmal wer nachprüfen - ich komm erst morgen/übermorgen zu, sitz schon zu lange vor der Kiste ... 

Aber - wenn du auf Original stellst, dann wird das Originalbild gezeigt und KEIN Highslide (o.ä.) mehr ausgeführt, also KANN ja eigentlich auch keines der Verkleinerungstools Schuld sein...  Ich schaus mir nochmal an, nur heut nicht mehr.


----------



## Christine (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hi Joachim,

ich hab plötzlich genau das gegenteilige Problem.

Wenn ich auf ein Bild klicke, geht zwar die Vergrößerung auf, aber ich kann nicht mehr die Fotos, die auf der Seite sind, durchtickern. Hab unten rechts nur noch die Option "close" und wenn ich darauf klicke, verändert sich das Bild, so dass ich nun oben rechts das berühmte Kreuzchen hab und erst damit das Bild schließen kann. (FF 3.0.6).

EDIT: Das Bild verändert sich nicht, es sind von vornherein zwei Bilder offen und ich muss beide schließen.

Mit dem SlimBrowser (IE-Klon, Vers. 4.11 (25)) und dem IE 6 kann ich zwar auch nicht durchtickern, aber das Bild schließt gleich - obwohl ich das Gefühl habe, im Hintergrund ist die zweite Version auch geöffnet.


----------



## Annett (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Elschen.


blumenelse schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf ein Bild klicke, geht zwar die Vergrößerung auf, aber ich kann nicht mehr die Fotos, die auf der Seite sind, durchtickern. Hab unten rechts nur noch die Option "close" und wenn ich darauf klicke, verändert sich das Bild, so dass ich nun oben rechts das berühmte Kreuzchen hab und erst damit das Bild schließen kann. (FF 3.0.6).
> 
> EDIT: Das Bild verändert sich nicht, es sind von vornherein zwei Bilder offen und ich muss beide schließen.



Welche Box-Version nutzt Du?
Passiert Dir das in den Beiträgen oder im Lexikon?
Im Lexikon habe ich bei der Standard-Box das Problem mit doppelt geöffneten Bildern. Hatte deswegen zwischenzeitlich auf eine andere gewechselt.  

Langsam habe ich den Eindruck: Je komplizierter und schöner die Technik, desto höher die Fehlerrate. :?


----------



## Christine (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hi Annett,

1. Standard (1 Float-Box v.2.45) (nie geändert)
2. in den Beiträgen und - wie ich grad feststelle - in den Lexika auch.
3. ich meine aber, dass das gestern noch nicht so war.


----------



## Annett (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Bei mir seit gerade eben auch. :shock

Das glaub ich jetzt einfach nicht. 

Mal sehen, ob Joachim im Support von vB was dazu erfahren kann. Aber ich habe wenig Hoffnung.

Versuch mal auf "Highslide" ganz unten zu wechseln. Leider kann man dann nicht mehr durchblättern.


----------



## Redlisch (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*



Annett schrieb:


> Bei mir seit gerade eben auch. :shock
> 
> Das glaub ich jetzt einfach nicht.



Gut, bin ich ja nicht mehr alleine mit dem Phänomen 

Ich hatte weder bei allen Compi`s noch im meinen Einstellungen etwas geändert, es passierte einfach so.

Wurde vielleicht eine Einstellung beim Forum geändert, oder ein Update aufgespielt ?

Axel


----------



## Annett (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*



> Wurde vielleicht eine Einstellung beim Forum geändert, oder ein Update aufgespielt ?



Also die letzten Tage/1-2 Wochen auf keinen Fall.

Auf die Idee wären wir sonst schon längst gekommen.
Evtl. hat sich der FF ein Update gezogen und der IE auch? Ist doch aber unwahrs. oder?


----------



## Annett (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Grad hat mir Joachim gesagt, dass er heut was ausgetestet hat an den Einstellungen. Das habe ich jetzt zurück gesetzt, sodass die Standard-Box wieder bei mir fkt.

Das dürfte aber Dein Problem (Axel) nicht lösen, denke ich.


----------



## Christine (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hi,

also bei mir funktioniert es jetzt wieder - nur ein Bild und blättern kann man auch.


----------



## CityCobra (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Moin!

Ist vielleicht nicht ein Fehler, aber mich stört etwas -

Wenn ich in meinem Profil z.B. unter dem Punkt "Teichtechnik" meine verwendete Technik dort eintrage, wird nach dem Speichern später nur ein Bruchteil davon angezeigt. 
Sind die Angaben in den Profileinstellungen begrenzt, oder was ist der Grund dafür?
Ich habe nun einfach nur die wichtigste Technik eingetragen, aber evtl. können die Mods ja die Möglichkeiten noch etwas erweitern, es sei denn dies ist nicht gewünscht.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Annett (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Marc.

Ich habe die Zeichenanzahl mal auf 150 hochgenommen. Das sollte reichen, oder?

Wir wollten damit verhindern, dass in den Profilfeldern Romane geschrieben werden, so wie das manche im Album in der Bildbeschreibung tun.


----------



## CityCobra (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Marc.
> 
> Ich habe die Zeichenanzahl mal auf 150 hochgenommen. Das sollte reichen, oder?


Hallo Annett,

vielen Dank für die Info - Das ging ja flott! 
Ich werde gleich mal testen...


----------

